# Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?



## zulu1024 (26. Juli 2011)

*Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Moin,

ich würde gern wissen wieviel PWM Y-Kabel, bzw. wieviel PWM Lüfter, ich an einem PWM Mainboard-Anschluss betreiben kann? Das Board ist ein Asus P5Q Pro. Im Handbuch steht dazu natülich nichts...

Ich möchte mein System noch weiter übertakten. Zurzeit hab ich einen Matterhorn mit 2x wingboost dran, die dank Y-Kabel am einzigen PWM Anschluss sitzen. Nach Hinten pustet ein Enermax UCTB 12 ungeregelt herraus. Nach oben ein 200er ebenfalls herraus. Jedoch kommt es anscheinend unter last zu einem Hitzestau. Denn wenn ich den Enermax herraus nehme und an dessen Stelle den hinteren Wingboost setze sind die Temps um 4-5 °C Kühler. Also liegt es nahe das der enermax nicht genung lüft schaufelt. Nun Wollte ich noch einen Wingboost kaufen und noch ein PWM-Y Kabel anschließen damit alle 3 Gleich geregelt werden. Die Temperaturen sind mit enermax und den beiden wingboost bei 66°C unter Last. Nur mit den Beiden Wingboost bei 61°C. Die 66°C  bieten nicht gerade viel Reserve zum übertakten. Zumal ich meinen Q6700 noch mit Standardspannung bei 3 GHz betreibe...

Gruß


----------



## Furion (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Die Standardantwort lautet in solchen Fällen "Alles bis 1A müsste funktionieren" 
Also einfach mal zusammenrechnen.


----------



## zulu1024 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Wow, doch so viel??

Hab in einem Test gelesen das ein Wingboost 2,1W Braucht bei 12V. Dann wären das gerade mal 0,175A. Bei dreien also 0,525A. Und da die eh nur mit ca 1000U/min und nicht 1500U/min laufen wirds wohl schon schief gehen


----------



## butzler (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Hallo,
ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem und habe es damit Akasa Lüfteradapter 4-Pin/4-Pin Molex | digitalo gelöst.
Die Luffis bekommen vom PWM Anschluss nur noch das Steuersignal und melden die Drehzahl ans Board. Der Saft kommt direkt vom Netzteil und das Board wird somit überhaupt nicht mehr belastet.

mad


----------



## Dyn@moFan (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

@mad-67: Hallo, mal eine Frage: funktioniert denn das von dir verlinkte Adapterkabel einwandfrei? Hab in einer Bewertung mal gelesen die Lüfter würden mit diesen Kabel langsamer drehen als normal. Stimmt das? Ansonsten wär das auch für mich das perfekte Kabel...


----------



## meratheus (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Im Handbuch steht dazu natülich nichts...



Du solltest noch einmal in dein Handbuch nachsehen. Bei Asus standen die Werte bisher immer dabei. Im Normalfall 2000mA (24W max.) War bisher immer unter "*Interne Anschlüße"* zu finden. Als Vergleich kannst du ebenso das P5Q-Manual verwenden!

MfG Meratheus


----------



## butzler (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

@Dyn@moFan  -  kann Dir leider nicht sagen, ob die Lüfter langsamer drehen. Meine Enermax am Megahalems sollen max. 1500 rpm machen und über 1200 sind sie bei mir noch nicht hinausgekommen, um eine Tcase Zieltemp. von 40°C zu halten.
mad


----------



## zulu1024 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Stimmt, habs glatt überlesen.


----------



## Keygen (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

es ist immer sehr gefährlich und ehrlich gesagt dumm wenn man ein Y adapter am motherboard dranbastelt.... lüftersteuerung oder ein selbst gemachter PWM adapter ist die lösung


----------



## zulu1024 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Was verstehst du unter "selbst gemachter PWM adapter"? Ist doch dann auch nichts anderes als ein Y-Kabel...


----------



## fr0gg3r (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Fürs Mainboard wäre mir das auch zu riskant. Habe mir ne günstige Lüftersteuerung, Scythe Kaze (die für 10€), geholt und 2 Y Kabel dran gemacht. An jedem dieser Y Kabel hängen nun 4 Lüfter. Jedoch habe ich einen Kühler über die Widerstände an der Steuerung gehangen, da diese heißer als 70°C wurden. Steuere jetzt aber mit dieser kleinen Lüftersteuerung 8 Lüfter...und das echt günstig und ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass mir was am Mainboard wegbrennt


----------



## Furion (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

@Keygen: was ist denn daran so dumm, wenn ich mal nachfragen darf?


----------



## Keygen (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*



Furion schrieb:


> @Keygen: was ist denn daran so dumm, wenn ich mal nachfragen darf?


 
es ist es einfach, letztens wollte jemand 2 mal den ultra kaze am motherboard drauf packen, ich mein, mein gott! wozu gibt man einen Molex adapter mit?!

in diesem fall ebenfalls, ein wenig grundwissen sollte man haben: Pges=P1+P2

Dass ein Motherboard pack nicht unmengen leistung, statt sowas zu riskieren kann man einen selbstgebastelten PWM holen und passend dazu:



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "selbst gemachter PWM adapter"? Ist doch dann auch nichts anderes als ein Y-Kabel...



tschuldigung, ich wusste nicht dass du meine gedanken lesen kannst und dass du sofort weisst dass mein vorschlag das gleiche wäre:


kauf dir zwei 4Pin stecker, dann steckst du die leitung raus, wo potenzial und masse drauf ist, diese steckst du in einen der gekauften stecker, den tacho und PWM signal lasst du aber am alten stecker dran, nun kannst du die energie von einem netzteil beziehen der mehr wegsteckt, die geschwindigkeit kann reguliert werden Via PWM vom motherboard, ohne große belastungen abzubekommen


man sollte sich immer mit wissen absichern, bevor man etwas macht, weswegen ich so viele tolle modding ideen nicht umsetzten möchte, weil ich weis dass ich viel viel mehr wissen muss um wirklich überraschungsfrei wegzukommen


----------



## zulu1024 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Du hättest dir deine Erklärung sparen können und einfach auf den Artikel verweisen können, der weiter oben im post angepriesen wurde. So erweckte es den Eindruck als wenn du mir etwas neues erzählen wolltest. Aber egal...

Wenn die Spezifikationen für den Anschluss vorsehen, dass man einen Lüfter mit 350mA -2A und 24W betreiben kann, wieso dann nicht 3 Lüfter mit Pges=6,3W und 725mA???


----------



## Furion (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

danke für die physikstunde keygen, habe allerdings vor keinem halben jahr erst mein physik-abi geschrieben 
zeig mir doch mal bitte ein motherboard, welches bei der belastung durch 2 Lüfter (!!!!) zusammenbricht

wenn du bei sowas schon von risiko sprichst...

PS: molex adapter gibt man für pumpen und geräte mit, die man gerne die ganze zeit mit vollen 12V laufen lassen möchte


----------



## Keygen (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Wenn ich wüste wie das Motherboard von meinem Kumpel heisst, dann würde ich euch einen sagen 

es gibt einen Grund warum ein Motherboard nur die bestimmte Anzahl an Lüfterslots besitzt.

@ts: ich verstehe nicht was du mir mitteilen willst :S

Klar wenn du einen Motherboard hast der 2A (!) Aushält aber den würde ich mal gerne sehen.... als ob du Supraleitungen als Platinenleiter nutzt 

sagen wir mal die leiterbahnen haben 0,25 mm dicke, sind 0,5mm breit und bestehen aus kupfer

dann hat es einen Durchschnitt von 0.125mm² was wiederrum (geschätzt) 1.2A aushält... da es keine wärme abgeben kann bissle weniger: 0.8 - 1.2 A... wenn deine Platine nicht aus den gleichen leitungen besteht aus denen man Hifianlagen verkabelt, dann bezweifle ich dass es 2 A aushält.... besonders dann nicht wenn es noch kleiner Bauteile besitzt...


----------



## meratheus (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*


----------



## Dyn@moFan (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

@keygen: Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung für das Crosshair V Formula: "Die Lüfteranschlüsse unterstützen Lüfter mit 350mA - 2000mA (max. 24W) oder insgesamt 1A - 7A (max. 84W) bei +12V" Wollte damit nur zeigen dass es durchaus Mainboards gibt die eine ganze Menge Lüfter vertragen.


----------



## Keygen (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

ok, das ist auch logisch, bei permium ware kannst du auch was erwarten, willst du aber jetzt crosshair V mit einem..... 60€ motherboard vergleichen? wie gesagt, dass ist wie als würde man den fleck unter dem auto mit einem feuerzeug begutachten


----------



## Furion (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

okay... dann siehts wohl folgendermaßen aus:
[sarkasmus]
keygen: ja, du hast vollkommen recht, ist saumäßig gefährlich, deine panische angst vor durchbrennenden leiterbahnen ist begründet 
für alle anderen: viel spaß mit mehreren lüftern an einem anschluss 
[/sarkasmus]

aber jetzt mal ganz im ernst... irgendwo ist bestimmt schluss, bei den leiterbähnchen.. aber das wird wohl kaum vor 1A sein... ich würde z.b. nicht zögern, mal 2 cooler master mega flow an einen anschluss zu klemmen


----------



## Keygen (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

ich hoffe dass bei dir durch einen lächerlichen zufall der PE wegfällt und dein gehäuse 230V abbekommt


----------



## The_Trasher (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Rein theoretisch würd ich nicht mehr als 3 anschließen, das überfordert sonst das Mainboard etwas. 

Hast du schon mal über ne Lüftersteuerung nachgedacht ?


----------



## zulu1024 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*

Kabel ist bestellt. Erstmal ist eine SSD dran, dann zu Weihnachten ein neues Gehäuse und wenn dann was übrig bleibt eventuell noch eine digitale Lüftersteuerung. Ich hab auch noch andere Hobbys, die nicht gerade billig sind


----------



## meratheus (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wieviel PWM-Lüfter sind an einem PWM Board-Anschluss mit mehreren Y-Kabeln möglich?*



Keygen schrieb:


> ok, das ist auch logisch, bei permium ware kannst du auch was erwarten, willst du aber jetzt crosshair V mit einem..... 60€ motherboard vergleichen? wie gesagt, dass ist wie als würde man den fleck unter dem auto mit einem feuerzeug begutachten


 
Zum Vergleich es gibt auch Premium Boards (Asus P7P55D Premium) wo hier Asus nur 1000mA (12Watt) zuläßt. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, daß die Herren von Asus schon wissen mit welcher Electical Power Specification sie ihre Fan Connectors auslegen.


----------

